# TPF Photo Challenge -September '14 - "Minimalism"



## mishele

For this month, we have decided to set the challenge theme as *"**Minimalism"*. Please keep in mind that these themes are meant to be subjective. *Think outside the box and be creative!* Good luck to everyone! We can't wait to see what you come up with!! 

For all those who wish to participate in this challenge please take a moment to read through the following: 







Any registered member of The Photo Forum may enter,                though anyone foolish enough to be responsible for running  the       silly         thing is not eligible to win.
New challenges will be posted on or around the first of each month.
Themes                are intended to have some measure of flexibility. This is    an     art        thing,  folks! Do what you think is right and run   with   it!
The challenge will remain open to new submissions until precisely midnight GMT on the last calendar day of the month.
Within                five days the images will be assembled for viewing and     posted    as  a        display and voting poll. Members of TPF will be     allowed  to    vote   for      their favorite image. Polls will  remain    open for  one    full week.
The winner will be announced at the end of the voting week.
In the event of the tie, the moderators will select a winner.
There                are currently no prizes being offered, but we're hoping  to        change       that.  Bear with us and be sure to heckle as many         moderators about    this    as  humanly possible.
I like monkeys.
It                is at the sole discretion of the challenge moderators to       accept    or       reject any image submitted for any reason they   deem        appropriate.
All       images must not have   been        previously posted to TPF, and ideally     should   be  taken  during   the      challenge month. (The idea is to get folks      out  and     thinking   about    new ways to shoot!)
Images must be emailed to challengetpf@gmail.com. All submitted photos must include a form that needs to be completed. A copy of the form will be posted each month.
Images                can be no larger than 500k. All images must be 700 pixels      long    on       their  long edge. No edge of the image can exceed   700     pixels.
Images          submitted must be   anonymous   and   must bear no markings or      indications    of  who   the image   belongs   to. Watermarks, names and      copyrights    embedded   in    IEXIF   information, etc. count as      identification   and such  images    will    be  rejected.
Images must be owned by the submitter and copyrighted or trademarked works from another party will not be accepted.











>>>>>>>>>> Copy and Paste *this form* into your submission email <<<<<<<<<<
*
ThePhotoForum.com Username:*

** Photo Title (optional):*

*Has this photo been posted before on The Photo Forum? Y/N*
>>>>>>>>>> End of form <<<<<<<<<<

*Please enter your email subject as "September '14 Photo Challenge Submission"*

All photos must include the form when submitted. Just copy and paste it                into your email. This will ensure that no mistakes are  made      when        photos   are submitted and therefore, hopefully,  no   photos    are     excluded.    If the   form is not included in the    submission    email the     photo will    not be   included in the    challenge gallery    and voting     process. 						​


----------



## FITBMX

"Minimalism" That's got all kinds of possibilities!!!


----------



## Reiep

Good theme  Is there a limit of submissions?


----------



## jfrabat

FITBMX said:


> "Minimalism" That's got all kinds of possibilities!!!



I am thinking of an image filled with 18% grey...  That's pretty minimal, right?


----------



## Yamba6

Just signed up to the forum.  I may be interested in submitting.   Interesting topic.


----------



## mishele

Reiep said:


> Good theme  Is there a limit of submissions?


One per person!!
I hope you join in the fun!!


----------



## Borad

Do submissions have to be emailed from the address used for forum registration? I registered for this forum with an email that I can't send from.


----------



## mishele

Nope!! Use any email you want.


----------



## NTD Photography

hello Im new to here..... plzz help to apply this contest..


----------



## Stradawhovious

NTD Photography said:


> hello Im new to here..... plzz help to apply this contest..







mishele said:


> For this month, we have decided to set the challenge theme as *"Minimalism"*. Please keep in mind that these themes are meant to be subjective. *Think outside the box and be creative!* Good luck to everyone! We can't wait to see what you come up with!!
> 
> For all those who wish to participate in this challenge please take a moment to read through the following:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any registered member of The Photo Forum may enter,                though anyone foolish enough to be responsible for running  the       silly         thing is not eligible to win.
> New challenges will be posted on or around the first of each month.
> Themes                are intended to have some measure of flexibility. This is    an     art        thing,  folks! Do what you think is right and run   with   it!
> The challenge will remain open to new submissions until precisely midnight GMT on the last calendar day of the month.
> Within                five days the images will be assembled for viewing and     posted    as  a        display and voting poll. Members of TPF will be     allowed  to    vote   for      their favorite image. Polls will  remain    open for  one    full week.
> The winner will be announced at the end of the voting week.
> In the event of the tie, the moderators will select a winner.
> There                are currently no prizes being offered, but we're hoping  to        change       that.  Bear with us and be sure to heckle as many         moderators about    this    as  humanly possible.
> I like monkeys.
> It                is at the sole discretion of the challenge moderators to       accept    or       reject any image submitted for any reason they   deem        appropriate.
> All       images must not have   been        previously posted to TPF, and ideally     should   be  taken  during   the      challenge month. (The idea is to get folks      out  and     thinking   about    new ways to shoot!)
> Images must be emailed to challengetpf@gmail.com. All submitted photos must include a form that needs to be completed. A copy of the form will be posted each month.
> Images                can be no larger than 500k. All images must be 700 pixels      long    on       their  long edge. No edge of the image can exceed   700     pixels.
> Images          submitted must be   anonymous   and   must bear no markings or      indications    of  who   the image   belongs   to. Watermarks, names and      copyrights    embedded   in    IEXIF   information, etc. count as      identification   and such  images    will    be  rejected.
> Images must be owned by the submitter and copyrighted or trademarked works from another party will not be accepted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>>>>>>> Copy and Paste *this form* into your submission email <<<<<<<<<<
> *
> ThePhotoForum.com Username:*
> 
> ** Photo Title (optional):*
> 
> *Has this photo been posted before on The Photo Forum? Y/N*
> >>>>>>>>>> End of form <<<<<<<<<<
> 
> *Please enter your email subject as "September '14 Photo Challenge Submission"*
> 
> All photos must include the form when submitted. Just copy and paste it                into your email. This will ensure that no mistakes are  made      when        photos   are submitted and therefore, hopefully,  no   photos    are     excluded.    If the   form is not included in the    submission    email the     photo will    not be   included in the    challenge gallery    and voting     process.                        ​


----------



## Borad

NTD Photography said:


> hello Im new to here..... plzz help to apply this contest..



I'd tell you to email me your photo so I can submit it for you but I think that would break the rules about being anonymous.

Email your photo to  challengetpf@gmail.com and make it 700 px wide. In the email, write that your username is NTD Photography. Mention whether you posted the photo on this forum in the past. The subject of your email should be *"September '14 Photo Challenge Submission."
*
Most importantly, say you like monkeys. Then if you made a mistake the moderator may give you another chance.


----------



## ElliotGrangler

I'm new also where do you submit?


----------



## Stradawhovious

ElliotGrangler said:


> I'm new also where do you submit?



Read the first post in this thread.


----------



## SnappingShark

wow. I am genuinely surprised that some people can figure out that 100's of potential settings on a DSLR, yet cannot figure out how to read a forum post.


----------



## Stradawhovious

BrightByNature said:


> wow. I am genuinely surprised that some people can figure out that 100's of potential settings on a DSLR, yet cannot figure out how to read a forum post.


 

You need to lower your expectations.

Seriously.

Life is going to be really frustrating if you don't.


----------



## PhotoTurtle

I turned mine in, I hope I made it before the deadline


----------



## snowbear

BrightByNature said:


> wow. I am genuinely surprised that some people can figure out that 100's of potential settings on a DSLR, yet cannot figure out how to read a forum post.


Chill, dude; No one is perfect.  In fact, you posted a couple of typo errors.


----------



## snowbear

PhotoTurtle said:


> I turned mine in, I hope I made it before the deadline


You should be OK.  They'll put the entries up for voting in a few days.


----------



## Borad

mishele said:


> images...ideally should be taken during the challenge month. (The idea is to get folks out and thinking about new ways to shoot!



I was wondering if there's a good way to increase the chances of that happening, and of ensuring it's the submitter's own photo.  Something like requiring multiple perspectives and/or multiple zoom levels and/or holding up a sign that says "thephotoforum.com contest theme: ..." Only the submitter's chosen photo would be entered. The others would just be seen by the moderator.


----------



## snowbear

This would not always be possible - sometimes you only get one chance.


----------



## PhotoTurtle

If someone is submitting a digital picture wouldn't you be able to read the information on the photo properties? The date it was taken at least?


----------



## Borad

Too easily forged, probably.


----------



## mishele

This challenge is mostly for fun. I can look at the Exif data but people can just change it. 
The challenge is to give people a creative idea to explore...to get people out there shooting!! If someone really wants to cheat...it's a shame. They are the person losing because they didn't get out there and try something new. =)

Now forget about everyone else and get out there and try the theme for October!!


----------



## mishele

This challenge is mostly for fun. I can look at the Exif data but people can just change it. 
The challenge is to give people a creative idea to explore...to get people out there shooting!! If someone really wants to cheat...it's a shame. They are the person losing because they didn't get out there and try something new. =)

Now forget about everyone else and get out there and try the theme for October!!


----------



## bentcountershaft

Stradawhovious said:


> You need to lower your expectations.
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> Life is going to be really frustrating if you don't.



Where were you with this info in 1997?  The trouble you could have saved me....


----------



## Borad

Is there some polling place we need to go to? Is there a problem with the machines?


----------



## mishele

It'll be up tomorrow morning!


----------



## Stradawhovious

mishele said:


> It'll be up tomorrow morning!


 
Morning you say...

Aren't you on the east coast?  You know, where it's not morning anymore?

I call shenannigans.


----------



## SnappingShark

Pitchforks at the ready!!!


----------

